# cacatúa



## passiflore

Bonjour, 

Je viens de lire le mot *cacatúa* dans une phrase où il est utilisé dans le sens suivant :



> *2. *f. coloq. Mujer que pretende en vano disimular los estragos de la ancianidad mediante un exceso de afeites y adornos, y con vestidos ridículamente vistosos.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
La phrase n'offre aucun intérêt : El salón estaba lleno de viejas cacatúas.

Je cherche en vain un équivalent français.
J'ai pensé à "vieille peau", mais le CNRTL dit :


> _Péj., vulg._ _Vieille peau._ Personne âgée, plus fréquemment femme âgée


 
qui peut s'appliquer à n'importe quelle femme âgée, mais laisse de côté la notion de "excès de maquillage et de bijoux"

"épouvantail" ne me parait pas non plus rendre l'idée.

Seriez-vous plus inspirés ?

Merci d'avance.

Passiflore

_Péj., vulg._ _Vieille peau._ Personne âgée, plus fréquemment femme âgée


----------



## Elsoce

Bonjour,

De façon instantanée, pour parler de ce genre de femmes, je dirais des "pots de peinture"; mais avec l'adjectif "vieux" cela fait un peu bizarre peut-être (on risque de te proposer du white spirit )...
Je continue à réfléchir...


----------



## fredinmad

Salut Passiflore,

Chez moi (à Bordeaux), on dit des *"vieilles habillées comme des sapins de Noël"*, mais je ne suis pas du tout sûr que cela soit une expression utilisée partout, encore que j'aie vu un fil portant sur cette expression dans un autre forum de WR.


----------



## albertovidal

Me parece que la definición de CNRTL de "vieille sorcière" sería el equivalente a "vieja cacatúa"


----------



## fredinmad

abertovidal said:


> Me parece que la definición de CNRTL de "vieille sorcière" sería el equivalente a "vieja cacatúa"



No me convence, porque me parece que mientras "vieille sorcière" expresa más bien la maldad o un aspecto repugnante, "cacatúa" se refiere a un aspecto muy llamativo y risible en su intento de parecer joven....


----------



## albertovidal

fredinmad said:


> No me convence, porque me parece que mientras "vieille sorcière" expresa más bien la maldad o un aspecto repugnante, "cacatúa" se refiere a un aspecto muy llamativo y risible en su intento de parecer joven....


Según la siguiente definición, no me parece que "sorcière" tenga que ver con la maldad.
*1.* Surtout _au fém._     Vieille femme, vieil homme d'aspect rebutant ou ridicule et d'humeur acariâtre. _C'est un vieux sorcier, une vieille sorcière_ (_Ac._).
 Source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/sorcier/substantif


----------



## Paquita

Je viens de trouver l'expression "vieille belle"...

Voir ici 


> Elle multiplie donc les signes extérieurs de jeunisme : vêtements  dernière mode en taille 36, maquillage accentué pour camoufler au  maximum les signes de l'âge, coiffures ultra tendances....


De acuerdo con Fredinmad.

"Vieille sorcière" no tiene nada que ver. En absoluto una "sorcière", y más si es vieja se maquilla o viste de forma vistosa o extravagante, ni lleva joyas... Es repugnante y asquerosa física y moralmente y punto.

Et j'aime beaucoup "les sapins de Noël".. d'autant qu'actuellement les vrais sont un peu défraîchis eux aussi...


----------



## albertovidal

Me parece que la definición de Paquita -habiendo leído el artículo de su link- es la más acertada

Encontré en un link que "cacatúa", también es sinónimo de cotorra (una mujer que habla hasta por los codos) lo que creo sería algo así como _pipelette.
Sería esto correcto?.
_Y, en realidad, esa es la acepción que se le da a "cacatúa" en Argentina_.
_Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## passiflore

Bonjor,

Merci à tous de vos idées, je n'ai que l'embarras du choix, ce sera difficile ! 

Passiflore


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- vieille rombière

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## albertovidal

Je crois que "rombière" dejá signifie vieille.
Alors, vieille rombière n'est ce pas redondant?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

abertovidal said:


> Je crois que "rombière" dejá signifie vieille.
> Alors, vieille rombière n'est ce pas redondant?


Sans doute mais je ne me souviens pas avoir lu/entendu la rombière sans la vieille .


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

Igual para mí, lo empleo con "vieille". Acabo de comprobar en el CNRTL y en su frase de ejemplo... igualito también. Así que debe ser normal decir la  "vieille rombière".

Bisous, 

Gévy


----------



## albertovidal

Merci Cintia&Martine et Gévy.
Je seulement voulais savoir si on emploie avec "vieille" comme aditif.
Saludos


----------



## passiflore

Bonjour,

"Vieille rombière" ne rend pas la notion de couleurs du cacatoès, comme "sapin de Noël" ou "pot de peinture", mais s'agissant de femmes portant bijoux en or et visons, l'expression est assez savoureuse. 

On passe bien sûr de la vulgarité du maquillage et l'ostentation de la tenue vestimentaire au ridicule et à la prétension en général, mais respecter la raillerie du narrateur est tout aussi important qu'une traduction trop littérale mal exprimée (sapins et pots sont au masculin et ne collent pas avec vieilles...) ou mal reçue par le lecteur.

Merci beaucoup, je n'y avais pas pensé !

Passiflore


----------



## Elsoce

Bonjour,

Et pourquoi pas "vieilles perruches"? On retrouve un féminin et une notion de couleur, tout en maintenant le côté gentillement insultant...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Elsoce said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et pourquoi pas "vieilles perruches"? On retrouve un féminin et une notion de couleur, tout en maintenant le côté gentillement insultant...


Le problème c'est qu'en effet les perruches sont des oiseaux aux couleurs vives alors que les _cacatúas _(cacatoès) sont blanches. Seule la crête peut être rouge, orange, jaune.
Je pense donc que c'est bien le maquillage excessif qui est souligné.

Sans poésie mais facilement compréhensible et très graphique.
- vieilles enfarinées

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## fredinmad

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Le problème c'est qu'en effet les perruches sont des oiseaux aux couleurs vives alors que les _cacatúas _(cacatoès) sont blanches. Seule la crête peut être rouge, orange, jaune.
> Je pense donc que c'est bien le maquillage excessif qui est souligné.
> 
> Sans poésie mais facilement compréhensible et très graphique.
> - vieilles enfarinées
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Bonsoir,

Je ne crois pas qu'il faille pousser si loin l'analyse des caractéristiques de l'animal , ni que "cacatúas" ne fasse référence qu'au maquillage outrancier.

En tout cas, il est clair que "*perruche*" ne convient pas parce que le terme fait référence au bavardage excessif.



> − P. anal. Femme bavarde, généralement sotte et vaniteuse.


 CNRTL

Tu es sûre de l'expression "*vieilles enfarinées*"? Au sens figuré, je pensais qu'"enfariné" faisait référence à la naïveté (comme dans "gueule enfarinée") ou à un maquillage blafard comme celui des clowns blancs.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

fredinmad said:


> Tu es sûre de l'expression "*vieilles enfarinées*"?ou à un maquillage blafard comme celui des clowns blancs.


Je ne prétends pas qu'il s'agisse d'une expression figée. Et oui, les clowns blancs mais aussi (et surtout pour moi) Barry Lyndon


----------

